# fix for Philips DVDR3455h/37 balky drives



## Roberht (Oct 23, 2008)

Philips was selling the DVDR3455H/37 with an asatech.cc drive. Other newer Philips settop PVRs may use a similar drive. It is not robust and is so slim that it fails.

I made a tool from a #10 stranded copper open-eyelet crimp-on wire end, bent to 90 degrees. A screw through it into a bic pen handle makes a small tool to reach the FACTORY SLOT UNDER THE BALKY DRIVE. A small white plastic slider moves, visible in that slot as the drive door opens, and is accessible in that slot.
When the drive jams (BLOCKED) use the tool quickly and refill the drive (NEVER EMPTY, NEVER LEAVE IT ON BLOCKED MODE LONG) fast. 
Any PC stype DVD burner will plug in the 40 pin and molex power, but won't always perform, but will maybe get a machine going again that gets stuck in BLOCKED mode.

Switching HHDs from identical machines is touch and go- mostly no go.
Be happy with the factory 160GB HHD. 
[email protected]


----------



## lmonfa (May 11, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Following how to solve the BLOCKED problem at DVDR 3455H philips. I've posted some pictures about it.
Have fun.

lmonfa


----------



## Roberht (Oct 23, 2008)

Very good description/photo/work.!! Where do the belts come from??
Why not use the white plastic slider under the DVD unit to open the balky drawer ?? You can add the slider and factory slot photo to the excellent set.
The tuner is analog . . while some sources are now digital . . but my CRT TV set is analog . . so I am happy with one conversion of digital to analog input . . converted to digital for DVD burn . . and then decoded by playback device . . WE STILL LOVE the 3455H . . . Roberht . .


----------

